# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 29/8/1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صباح مشرق كنور الشمس الساطعة 
صباح ملون بالوان الزهور الجميلة 
صباح السعاده و المحبة الصادقة 
صباح جميل كجمال نفوسكم الطيبة 
اللهم مثلمآ أضأت الكون بنور 
شمس هذا اليوم 
فأضي قلوب أحبتي بنور حبك
ضياء لا ينطفي أبدآ 
اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء
المعسكر الدائم والاذى الجسيم !
اذا كنا قد اغلظنا النقد ضد مجلس المريخ فى وقت سابق بسبب التلكوء فى امر اعداد الفريق وجاهزيته للدورة الثانية ودورى الابطال فمن العدل والانصاف ان نعطيه حقه الان بل من الواجب ان نعترف له بالجدية والعودة الى الطريق الصحيح نحو الاهتمام المطلوب بامور الفريق وذلك بعد العمل الكبير الذى تم وتجسد فى الاتفاق مع فندق روانيا باركويت ليكون مقرا دائما لمعسكرات الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم وتخصيص جناح داخل الفندق ليكون سكنا للسيد غارزيتو والذى يستحق بالفعل ان يحظى هو الاخر باهتمام مضاعف من مجلس الادارة فهو منذ التعاقد معه وحتى هذه اللحظة لازال يقدم دروسا رائعة فى الاحترافية وتطبيق المهنية بكل الوانها واشكالها فى عالم التدريب الامر الذى نتوقع ان ينعكس ايجابا على اللاعبين ويرفع من روحهم المعنوية ويدفعهم نحو تقديم المزيد من الجهد والعطاء داخل الملعب لاسيما فى الفترة القادمة التى تعتبر مفصلية فى مسيرة المريخ التى تمنى ان تمضى هادئة وميسرة الى تبلغ نهايتها وتحقيق غاياتها العظيمة فى حصد الالقاب المحلية وتحقيق النتائج الايجابية فى دورى الابطال حتى تعيد المريخ الى عهد الانجازات الافريقية التى سبق له وان شرف بها الكرة السودانية فى ثمانينيات وتسعينيات القرن الماضى ,, اعود لاؤكد مرة اخرى ان المقر الدائم للمعسكرات يمثل خطوة ادارية مميزة تصب فى مصلحة وتعزيز الاستقرار الفنى الذى يحتاجه الفريق ويدعم عمل المدرب غارزيتو ويختصر امامه الزمن حتى ينجح فى اكمال برنامجه الاعدادى والتحضيرى الذى بدأ فى تنفيذه من خلال المعسكر القصير فى تونس والذى حقق من خلاله نجاحا واضحا وملموسا يشهد به كل صاحب عين بصيرة اما الذين فى عيونهم رمد فمن الطبيعى ان يجلسوا يهرفوا بما لايعرفوا مثلما الزميل العزيز رئيس تحرير صحيفة قوون قبل ايام قليلة وهو يشاتر بالحديث عن معسكر المريخ ويحاول التقليل منه وتبخيس ماتم فيه من عمل فنى ,, ولا ادرى لماذا كل هذا الاهتمام بمعسكر المريخ طالما هو فاشل من وجهة نظر الكاتب ؟ ,, ولكن العزاء ان مايكتب عن معسكر المريخ فى الصحف الزرقاء يجعل اهل المريخ اكثر اطمئنانا على مستقبل فريقهم فى القسم الثانى من الدورى الممتاز وكذلك فى دور المجموعات بدورى الابطال لقناعة الجميع بان المعسكرات ماهى الا وسيلة للحصول على المردود الفنى والبدنى والذهنى الذى يحتاجه اللاعبون فى هذه الفترة التى تسبق بداية اللعب التنافسي بينما تظل المعايير السليمة لنجاح او فشل المعسكرات هى ماياتى لاحقا من مباريات تنافسية سواء فى الدورى الممتاز او دورى المجموعات بمعنى ان هذه المباريات التنافسية هى المحك الحقيقي اذا كان معسكر تونس هو محطة للتدريب ام الترفيه اما الان فمن الافضل للفضوليين والحشريين ان يحتفظوا بارائهم لانفسهم حتى لايسمعوا مالايسرهم ! نقول ذلك رغم ان ماجاء على لسان غارزيتو عقب عودته من تونس يعبر بصدق لايقبل التشكيك بان البرنامج الذى تم تنفيذه فى تونس قد لامس الاهداف التى من اجلها سافر الفريق الى هناك .
ندرك بان مسيرة المريخ لايمكن لها ان تمضى دون عقبات واشواك تزرع هنا وهناك وهذا ليس من باب اطلاق الاتهامات جزافا دون دليل , فكل مؤشرات الاذى الجسيم الذى يمكن ان يلحق بالمريخ اصبحت واضحة من خلال مايحاك من خلف كواليس الاتحاد العام ولجانه غير المحايده التى تحول عدد من اعضائها للعمل نهارا جهارا ضد المريخ ,, لهذا نعيد ونكرر بان من واجب مجلس المريخ الان ان يعمل على كافة الجبهات بتوفير عناصر وعوامل الاعداد ودعم والفريق وفى ذات الوقت التصدى لبؤر المؤامرات وفضحها بعيدا عن المجاملات والمثاليات .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ ★☆ محمود الدرديري 
ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻳﺎﻭﺍﻟﻰ
* ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺻﺤﻔﻴﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ
ﻭﻣﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﻪ
* ﻭﻧﺎﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻫﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﺜﺎﺭ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ . ﻗﺎﺋﻼً
ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ (ﻟﻢ ﻳُﺼﺪﺭ ) ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺍﻯ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
* ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺒﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺎﺗﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻗﻮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ . ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻃﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪ
ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻭﺻﺮﻳﺢ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻈﻼﻡ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﻠﻒ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
* ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻻﻳُﺠﺪﻯ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﺳﻮﻯ ( ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻢ
ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ) ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺒﺘﻌﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
* ﻟﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺻﺪﻭﺭ ( ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺭﺳﻤﻰ ) ﻣﻦ
ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻫﻀﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ
* ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻓﺾ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﺻﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻯ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ . ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ( ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺑﻰ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ) ﺍﻥ
ﺷﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺩﻗﺔ
* ﻭﻫﺎﻫﻰ ﺍﻻﻗﺪﺍﺭ ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻨﺎ (ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺫﻫﺒﻴﻪ ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ( ﺭﺩ
ﺍﻟﺒﻀﺎﻋﺔ ) ﻟﻘﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻏﺪﺃ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﺱ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
* ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ( ﺇﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻟﻜﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻭﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ) ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ
ﻛﻞ ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻈﻼﻡ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺓ ( ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ) ﺑﺎﻝﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
* ﺳﻴﺴﻤﻊ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻛﻞ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺮﺻﺪﻳﻦ ) ﺻﻮﺕ
ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﺾ ﻟﻠﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻠﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
* ﻭﺳﺘُﻐﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻓﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﺔ ﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻞ ﺑﻤﻜﻴﺎﻟﻴﻦ
(ﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﻥ ) ﺳﻴﺎﺝ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ
*ﺷﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ (ﻗﺮﺭ ﻓﺴﻴﻔﻌﻞ ) ﻭﻗﺪ
ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﻭﺇﻋﺎﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻮﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻰ
* ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻘﺘﻠﻊ
( ﺭﺅﺳﺎﺀ ﻃﻐﻮﺍ ﻭﺗﺠﺒﺮﻭﺍ ) ﻓﻬﻞ ﺳﻴﻌﺠﺰ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ
ﺯﻟﺰﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﻥ؟
*ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻗﺮﻭﺏ
( ﻣﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻰ )ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺇﻟﺘﻘﻂ ﻗﻔﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ
ﻛﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻓﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﺔ
ﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻋﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﺻﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺚ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺛﺔ
* ﻫﺬﻩ ﻫﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻤﺔ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ .ﻻﺗﺮﺿﻰ
ﺑﺎﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ
* ﻟﻦ ﻧُﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ
ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻈﻼﻡ ﻻﻥ ﺍﺩﺏ ﻭﺃﺧﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ
ﻧﺴﻠﻚ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻄُﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻋﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﺤﻘﻮﻗﻨﺎ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ
ﺍﻟﻈُﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ( ﺍﺧﻼﻕ ﻭﺗﺴﺎﻣﺢ ) ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻓﺮﻏﻮﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻰ .
* ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﻪ ﺗُﻔﻴﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ .ﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺟﺪ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﺗُﺬﻛﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻠﻘﻴﻦ ( ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺑﻰ
ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ) ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺩﺭﺳﺎً ﻟﻦ ﻳﻨﺴﻮﻩ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ
ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺇﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻫﻆ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ
* ﺩﻋﻮﻧﺎ ﻧﺴﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻓﻀﻨﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ
ﻣﺎﻳﺠﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺩﺳﺎﺋﺲ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ . ﻭﻧﻮﺻﻞ
ﺻﻮﺗﻨﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﺔ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻘﺎﻡ
ﻣﻘﺎﻝ
* ﻭﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ
ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﻴﻌﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺒﺔ ﻭﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﺨﻔﺎﺀ . ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻓﻀﻬﻢ ﻻﻯ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻳﻘﻀﻰ
ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳُﺸﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ .ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧُﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺮﺍﻣﺘﻪ
ﻭﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺋﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻗﻄﺮﺓ ﺩﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻋﺮﻭﻗﻨﺎ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ
* ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺗﻨﺸﻴﻄﻴﻪ
ﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ .ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ( ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ )ﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻪ
* ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺣﺴﻢ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻣﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ
ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﻩ
* ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ( 6ﺃﺷﻬﺮ ) . ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ
ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻭﺍﺧﺮ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ 6ﺃﺷﻬﺮ
ﻓﻰ ﺃﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ
* ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ( ﺑﺠﺒﺞ ) ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻮﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ . ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺇﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻹﺻﺪﺍﺭ
ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻘﻪ
* ﻭﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻹﻃﺎﺭ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺪ
( ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻄﻔﻠﻴﻦ ) ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻭﺟﺪﻭﺍ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻓﻰ ﻏﻔﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻭﺇﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺾ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﺒﺮ (ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺗﺴﺎﺏ )ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻣﺎﺗﻮﺻﻒ
ﺑﺎﻧﻬﺎ ( ﻗﻤﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﺎﻓﻪ )
* ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻰ ﺑﺎﻻﺭﻗﺎﻡ ( 076 )ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺮﻋﻮﻯ ﻭﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻧُﺒﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﻨﺸﺮ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﻭﻳﻨﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻋﺘﺎﺏ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻛﺮﻳﻢ .
* ﻭﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﻋﺪﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﻭﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻒ
ﺣﺴﺮﻩ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻭﺟﺪﻭﻩ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺩﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
* ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺤﺬﻳﺮ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻟﻤﻦ ﻟﻒ
ﻟﻔﻪ .ﻭﻻﻋﺬﺭ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺃﻧﺬﺭ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻗﺪ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﺎﺷﻬﺪ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*محمد ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﺑﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ( ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ) ﺑﻤﻌﻨﻴﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ !!..( ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ) ﺑﻤﻌﻨﻴﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ !!..
* ﺗﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ
ﻟﻠﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻠﺔ ﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ 2017
ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ، ﻭﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺂﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻔﺘﺖ
ﻧﻈﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺣﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺭﻯ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ
ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﺳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪﻧﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺷﺮﻋﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺤﻬﺎ !!..
* ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺟﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ
ﺍﻷﻫﻢ .. ﻭﺗﺸﻤﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﺀﺓ ﻭﺗﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ
ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺯﺟﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺼﺼﺔ
ﻟﺸﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻛﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻭﺗﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ !!..
* ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻫﺘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺷﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺃﻋﺎﺩﺗﻨﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻇﻠﻠﺖ ﺃﻛﺮﺭﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ
ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻼً ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ
ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﺀﺓ ﻭﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ.. ؟ !!
* ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰ ـ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻋﻮﺍ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ـ ﻳﺤﺮﺻﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﺼﺮﺍً ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻼﻋﺐ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻇﺮﻳﻦ
ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻌﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺃﻭ ﻋﺒﺮ
ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺷﺎﺕ !!..
*ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺃﻭ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻷﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺎﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﺭﺍً ﻣﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻲ !!..
* ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻭﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻳﺆﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﺼﺮﺍً، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ
ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺗﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﺑﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﺀﺓ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ
( ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ) !!..
* ﺃﺫﻛﺮ ﺃﻧﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﻃﺮﺣﺖ ﺳﺆﺍﻻً ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻧﺒﺘﻌﺪ
ﻋﻦ ( ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ) ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﻹﺿﺎﺋﺘﻨﺎ
ﻓﺄﺟﺎﺑﻨﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ـ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ـ ﺃﻥ
ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﻹﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ “ﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻓﺮﻳﺪ ” ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ !!..
* ﻭﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻌﺸﻖ ﺳﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻞ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻧﺰﻭﻻً
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺒﺮﻣﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﺀً ..
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺯﻭﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻠﻪ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻼً ﺇﻻّ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺪﺍً ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻠﻮﺑﺔ !!..
* ﻫﻞ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻯ ﺃﻧﻜﻢ ﺇﺧﻮﺗﻲ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺗﻢ ﺭﻭﻋﺔ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ .. ؟ ! ﻫﻞ ﺗﻜﺤﻠﺖ ﻋﻴﻮﻧﻜﻢ ﺑﺮﻭﻋﺔ ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺔ
ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻋﺼﺮﺍً .. ؟ !!
* ﺃﻥ ﺑﻠﻮﻍ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻳﺮﺗﺒﻂ ﺍﺭﺗﺒﺎﻃﺎً ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺍً
ﺑﺎﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﺠﻤﻊ ـ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬﻫﺎ
ﺑﺈﺗﻘﺎﻥ ـ ﻭﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻟﻮﺣﺔ ﺑﺪﻳﻌﺔ ﺗﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻇﺮﻳﻦ
ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻪ .. ﻓﺄﻳﻦ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻯ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺔ .. ؟!!
* ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻨﺎ
ﻭﻃﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺑﺈﻫﻤﺎﻟﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ
ﻧﺒﺘﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻇﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻬﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻜﺴﻮ
ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺩﻭﻝ ﺗﺘﻀﺎﺀﻝ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﺭﻧﺎﻫﺎ
ﻣﻊ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻳﺔ !!..
* ﺗﺨﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺃﻭﻟﻰ: ﺟﻞ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ
( ﻏﺒﺎﺷﺔ ) ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﺗﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻴﺎً ﻣﻦ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻨﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻤﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻴﺔ ﺛﺒﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺐ
ﻓﻴﻨﺎ !!..
* ﺗﺨﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ: ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ،
ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﻓﺘﺮﺍﺿﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺑﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻫﺘﺎً
ﻭﻣﺨﻴﻔﺎً ﻭﻣﺨﺠﻼً ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺗُﺮﻛﻞ ﻭﻫﻲ
ﺗﻨﻔﺾ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻏﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺯﺣﻔﻬﺎ !!..
* ﺗﺨﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺔ: ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻮﺍﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻮﻧﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ
ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ
ﻭﺇﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺪﻳﺮﺓ .. ﻭﻟﺘﻜﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﻮﻝ
ﺇﻟﻰ ( ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ) ﺑﻤﻌﻨﻴﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻬﻞ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺠﻴﺐ .. ؟
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*لدغة عقرب النعمان

تابين بابكربنادى المريخ مدنى استدعاء للتاريخ


رغم ظروفى الصحية لم اتردد فى تلبية الدعوة التى تلقيتها من نادى المريخ
واللجتة العليا لتابين رحمة الله عليه بابكر ابشر بخيت احد رموز مدنى
رياضيا واجتماعياوثقافيا فى يوم الاربعين من رحيله وان لم تسعدنى الظروف
للتعرف به الا ان ما لمسته من حضور مميز لاهل مدنى ومشاركتهم فى تابينه
تؤكد عظمة هذا الرجل فلقد كان الراحل المقيم من مؤسسى النادى ولاعبيه
ومدربيه كما تبوا العديد من المناصب فى الاتحاد المحلى فى عصر مدنى
الذهبى

توجهت وبصحبتى الزميل الرقم ابوبكر عابدين نحو مدنى التى لم اتشرف
بزيارتها لمايقرب ربع قرن من الزمان الا ان الحسرة ظلت تلازمنى طوال
الطريق ان يصبح هذا حال اعظم ولاية فى السودان كانت القلب النابض
لاقتصاده وزعامته السياسية حيث انبثقت منها الدعوة لمؤتمر الخريجين
1938فلم اصدق ان بلد الخضرة هذه الصحراء التى اعبرها هى ولاية الجزيرة
والتى كانت عماد اقتصاد السودان كله

اما على مستوى الرياضة كما هو حال الثقافة والفن لم اكن اصدق ان هذه
الولاية الى قدمت افضل نجوم الكرة فى العصر الذهبى سنطة وعمر النور
وسانتوا اخوان وحمورى اخوان وسامى وقلة وابوزعبل وحمد والديبة حاج
عجيبة عقرت اليوم حيث تخلو اليوم من اسم نجم رياضى اماعلى صعيد الفن
بلد ملك الموسيقى والطرب ابواللمين ورفاقه ابوعركى وعبدالعزيز المبارك
وغيرهم من المبدعيين صعب على ان اصدق انها اصابها الجفاف فى كل المجالات
التى كانت تبسط سيادتها فيها وصعب على ان اجد تفسيرا لما الت اليه اندية
مدنى التى كانت ندا قويا لاندية الخرطوم مدنى التى انطلق منها اول مؤتمر
رياضي تحت قيادة رمزها الاخ عبدالمنعم عبدالعال اللذى جاء امتدا دا
لعمالقتها من الاداريين وعلى راسهم رحمة الله عليه محمد كرار النور وهو
المؤتمر اللذى شكل نقلة نوعية وان شابتها بعض السوالب

كنت فى غاية الاحباط شفقة على مدينة حملت كل هذا التاريخ ان بطويها
النسيان اقتصاديا ورياضيا وفنيا وتغيب عنها تلك الخضرة التى كانت تذينها
على طول الطريق بعد ان واد مشروع الجزيرة واعدمت مؤسساته

ولكن جاء تابين هذا الرمز بابكر ان يشهد باذن الله بداية فجر جديد عندما
التقت وتوحدت كلمة اهل مدنى من مختلف توجهاتهم السياسة والرياضية
فتعاهدوا فى هذا اليوم للتوحد لاعادة تاريخ المدينة المعطاءة عبر التاريخ
فيا اهل مدنى انبذوة خلافاتكم ووحدوا صفوفكم فمدنى ليست المدينة التى
يطويها التاريخ

ولكم سعدت ان يشهد يوم التابين نهائى بطولة الناشئين وما شهده اللقاء من
جماهيرية ضخمة حسب التقرير وما شهده من مستوى فنى مميز يؤكد ان مدنى لا
تزال غنية بالخامات مما يمكنها ان تعيد كتابة التاريخ

فمالها مدنى حتى يصبح هذا حالها هل هى عين اصابتها ام انها استهدفت
بالخراب ويبقى بيد اهلها ان يعيدو مجدها لانهم قادرون على مواجهة
التحديات لو توحدت كلمتهم فهم اصحاب علم وتاريخ ورصيد حافل بالخبرات فقط
انبذوا الخلافات والصراعات افة هذا الزمان لتكسب مدنى الرهان وتعيد ما
كان فى سالف العصر والزمان



خارج النص:

- شكرا ليك الاخ ابو محمد

- شكرا ليك الاخ دكتور اسعد حبة اتفق معك فيما ذهبت اليه بموضعوية
فالعلاقة بين الفيفا والدولة يفترض ان تقوم على احترام الطرفين لحقوق
واحتصاصات كل طرف الا ان امبراطورية الاتحاد السودانى همشت الدولة
وصادرت كل حقوقها واختصاصاتها والدولة لضعفها استسلمت بسبب انحياز
الفيفا غير المؤسس لحماية من تضمن اصواتهم الانتخابية حتى اصبحت الدولة
خارج الشبكة كانها لا تمبلك اى سلطة ولعل ابسط مايمكن قوله هنا ماذا
يفعل الاتحاد بل والفيفا لو رفضت الدولة ان تمنح الاقامة للمحترف
الاجنبى فهل ستامر الفيفا الدولة لمنحه الاقامة وغير هذا كثيرولكن
دكتاتورية الاتحاد الوهمية استغلت ضعف وجهل الدولة



- شكرا الاخ شوقى اعتقد اننا اصبحنا ندور فى خلقة منفرغة لا جديد فيها
فانت تصر على تعديل القانون وانه لا يطبق باثر رجعى وانا مصر على اننا
امام حالة لا علاقة لها بتعديل القانون وانما حكم ببطلان لائحة لمخالفتها
للقانون لهذافتصحيح ما صدر عن قانون باطل ليس تنفيذ لقرار باثر رجعى
وليس لدى ما اضيقه لك الاخ شوقى



- شكرا ليك الاخ عاشق الهلال اوجزت واوفيت وحتى لا نغرق قى شبر موية
لماذا لا يكشف الهلال عن شكواه ان كانت له شكوى حتى تدلى براينا حول
شكوى محددة



- شكرا ليك الاخ نزار صلاح محمد اتفق معك فى ما اوجزته لطريق العلاج
ولكن بلاتر بسبب الصوت الانتخابى ظل يغطى لاكثر من 12 سنة على ممارسات
الاتحاد ولوائحه وقراراته المخالفة ورفض محاسبته وتصحيحه حرصا على مصالح
الطرفين وهذا ملف لو تم رصده لكشف عن اكبر ماساة حلت بكرة القدم
السودانية هذا هونتاجها والاصلاح يبدأ من الدولة والدولة احيلت للمعاش
ولمتحف التاريخ الى ان تسترد خقوقها المسلوبة ليكون لهها دور فى اصلاح
الحال باعادة النظر اولا زقبل اى شئ فى اصلاح هيكل الاتحاد الخرب قبل اى
شئ اخر
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الارباب صلاح ادريس يواصل الكتابة عبر (سودانا فوق) ويكتب اليوم الثلاثاء​الثامن و العشرين من ديسمبر من عام ألفين و تسعة كان يوماً مشهوداً غمر بالفرحة و البهجة و تدفق و فاض و كانت ليلة عامرة سامرة و غامرة أضاءت كل الثريات التي نثرت في الأرجاء فأضاءها المكان قبل أن يضاء بها .
كانت الليلة حلماً شاعريا
ملؤها الفتنة و الحسن سويا
كنت بنت الحور بدراً عبقريا
​أو كما جاء ، بل و أكثر في رائعة الرائع أبن البادية حسناء السباته .
​كانت ليلة إزدانت بالثريات و السنا فقد إلتف الأهل و العشيره و الصحاب و الأصدقاء و الأحباب يزفون إبنتي المهندسة المعمارية أريج إلى زوجها الإبن المهندس المدني محمود محمد غريب و قد سبق ذلك بشهور عقد قرانهما الذي كنت أنا أول من فوجئ إذ أصرَّ أهل العريس و قد جاءوا خاطبين على عقد القران و عبثاً حاولت أرجاء ذلك حتى يكون الإشهار أكبر و أعم فكان رد زعيمهم الحاج حسين الرماح و هل من إشهار وفرح و بركة أكثر و أكبر من إغتنام فرصة وجود و تشريف الحسيب النسيب السيد محمد عثمان الميرغني لحفل الخطوبة ذاك وعقد القران فكان أن كان ذلك الذي كان .
​و أعود إلى ليلة الثامن و العشرون و التي كانت وفاءً من كل قبيلة مجتمعية سياسية أو رياضية أو ثقافية أو فنية كان الكل حضوراً زاهياً و بهياً و كان الكل فخراً وعزة لي أمام أهلي و عشيرتي … كان الكل حضوراً جميلاً بيد أنَّ حضور أهل الفن قد كانت لهم الكلمة الراقية و النغم الجميل في تزاحم منهم ما ضاق بنا إلا الزمان .
​و أنا في طريقي خارجاً مودعاً بعضاً من نجوم ذلك المرصَّع بالنجوم إستوقفني من أعرفه و أحبُّه :- الشيخ يسلم عليك و يبارك ليك وللعروسين و الأسرة و يعتذر لعدم تمكنه من الحضور و بطلب منك تفطر معاهو بكرة .
​شكرته و طلبت منه أن ينقل تحياتي و شكري للشيخ و إعتذاري عن الإفطار ذلك أنني سأكون مشغولاً مع أهلي الذين جاءوا من شندي و هم ضيوف عندي في البيت و أقترحت أن أزور الشيخ بعد الظهر مباشرةً .
​جاءتني رسالة ضحى اليوم التالي ، لا أذكر أن كانت مكالمة أو مكتوبة ، و مفادها أن الشيخ سينتظرني الثانية ظهراً مع تغيير المكان من داره إلى مقر حزبه بالرياض … إنه الشيخ حسن الترابي و الذي أعتدت أن أناديه بالدكتور إلى أن خرج من محبسه بكافوري و خصَّني بزيارة شخصية فوجدت أن محبسه و تلك الزيارة يَّفرضان علي أن أناديه بما يحب وما أصبح عندي أهلاً له .
​تأخرت عن الموعد قليلاً فبادرت بالإعتذار بدايةً من الإخوة في الإستقبال وصولاً إلى مدير مكتبه و كان قبول إعتذاري مصحوباً بأن الشيخ ينتظرني .
​دلفت إلى داخل المكتب فإستقبلني الشيخ برحابة و حفاوة نثرها إبتساماً و ضحكات مصحوبة بكلمات تهاني و تحية . كان الأخ الأستاذ إبراهيم السنوسي الذي عبر عن إعتذاره وهو يطلب الخروج لإرتباطه بموعد آخر .
​حدّثني الشيخ عن علاقته بالسادة المراغنة و بخاصة الراحل المقيم السيد أحمد ، يرحمه الله ، ثم أشار إلى أنه قد نقل إلى أكثر من شخص من القريبين من السيد محمد عثمان رغبته في لقائه و كانت النتيجة صفراً كبيراً أو ” لم ينجح أحد ” كما كان يذاع قديماً من نتائج الإمتحانات القومية .
​قلت للشيخ بأنني أريد أن أعرف سبب رغبتك في لقاء السيد حتى أعطيك رأيي فقال بأنه مواصلة أو تواصل من علاقة قديمة فسألته إن كان سيتكلم مع السيد الميرغني في السياسة فأجابني بأن ذلك أمر طبيعي فهذا شأن عام و نحن أناس غارقون في السياسة و الشأن العام للبلاد و أهلها .
​إعتدلت في جلستي و قلت له بصورة حاسمة بأنَّ الفوارق السياسية التي بينك و السيد الميرغني لن يسهل ردمها أو معالجتها لأنها أمور مبدئية و إستراتيجية و حتى لا أطيل في الحديث قلت له :-  يا شيخ حسن المحكمة الجنائية الدولية باعدت بين القوى السياسية الكبرى في البلد … أنت مع الجنائية الدولية و السيد الميرغني ضد الجنائية الدولية و موضوع الجنائية الدولية موضوع لا يمكن للقاء سياسي أن يخلو عنه ثم إن اللقاءات الثنائية لا تخدم غرضاً ولم تقدم حلَّاً و أنا أعمل منذ زمان بعيد على لقاء يجمع القادة السياسيين بعيداً عن التحزب و التشرزم فهل أنت مستعد و داعم لي في لقاء يجمعكم الرئيس البشير والسيد الميرغني و السيد الإمام الصادق المهدي و شخصكم الكريم …. ماذا كان رد الشيخ ثم ماذا كان بعد ذلك ؟
​في بين إثنين … الإثنين القادم تجدون الإجابة بإذن واحد أحد .
* أحداث أعادتها للذاكرة زيارة الرئيس البشير لجنوب إفريقيا وما صاحبها من أحداث .

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*من هنا وهناك ★☆ هيثم صديق
انتصار صدفة 
انتصر المنتخب نعم
لكنه لم يقنع ابدا
لولا القمة لصار لقمة سائغة في افواه المنتخب السيراليوني
حتي القمة كانت تلعب اجتهادا
فلم يجمع اللعبون الا يوم المباراة
والذين خاضوا التدريبات كانوا احتياطيا
لعب المعز محجوب بعنفوانه القديم وتحديه المتجدد فاستطاع ان يحمي المرمي ببسالة من هدفين محققين
وكان مساوي وضفر في قلب الدفاع في اجادة كاملة لقطع الكرات وان غاب عنهما التفاهم في مسألة الاوف سايد فكاد ان يدفع المنتخب الثمن 
رمضان عجب كان عند الموعد تماما واستطاع ان يفعل الجهة اليمني ولقد توج الامر بهدف من ركلة جزاء سددها كما ينبغي
فداسي كان غير فعال بالمرة فكلما وصل الي مرحلة ارسال العكسية اعاد الكرة الي الخلف 
في وسط الملعب تحمل امير كمال العبء كاملا مع الشغيل وعماري بعد ان تبين ان نزار حامد كان خارج الخدمة تماما فامير كمال لعب بمزاج كبير لعله حن الي خانته المفضلة بينما اجاد الشغيل تماما في قطع الكرات المشتركة وان كانت اللياقة البدنية قد فارقت عماري فلاح في اخر المباراة كأنه علي وشك السقوط
اما بكري المدينة فلقد صار اللاعب السوداني الاول فمع ارعابه للمدافعين بخطورته كمهاجم الا انه نجح ايضا في وظيفة صانع الالعاب لزملئه فصنع اكثر من فرصة بدربة ومهارة وموهبة بكري المدينة قدم في هذه المباراة ادوارا بائنة وخفية علي السواء فكان له القدح المعلي في خروج السودان بهذه النتيجة ولو ارتفع الجزولي وبديله كاريكا للمستوي المنشود لاختلف الامر كثيرا الا ان الجزولي كان عضلات بدون كنترول وكاريكا كان كنترول بدون عضلات
علي مستوي دكة البدلاء كان علي مازدا ان يدفع بمهند الطاهر لما وجد ان المنتخب الاخر متكتل في مرماه الا ان مازدا قد لعب بالقديم وقد غاب عنه حتي الوقوف صائحا علي خط التماس لربما اصابه وقار نائب البرلمان؟
لاح تماما الغياب الاداري بالنسبة للمنتخب لما انشغل نصف الاتحاد بحظواته في البرلمان ولجان الكاف وسيكافا والنصف الاخر ب(الحفر) للمريخ وبكري المدينة
علي كل حال نقول مبروك النقاط الثلاث ولكن لا اظن ان المنتخب سيزيدها ان دام الاهمال للمنتخب كما يبين الان 
*ومن انشغل بالواتساب مات هما ونكدا وغما
فمع كل ميزات هذا الموقع في تعميق الاواصر وزيادة التقارب الا ان في طياته خطرا ماحقا وكبيرا علي كل النسيج الاجتماعي لما اصبح في ايدي (عطالي بلا اخلاق) يرضعون هواتفهم كهربة ورصيدا ثم يسممون الاجواء باشاعات وصور ومقاطع فيديو تخدش الحيا وتهدم الحياة
للمرة الخامسة استقبل اسئلة عن صحة خبر (وفاة) الاستاذ الرشيد بدوي وبدون ان اكلف نفسي الاستقصا ارد عليهم بان (لا) وان الاستاذ الكبير بصحة جيدة وهو الواقع ..لا ادري ماذا يستفيد الناس من موت ايا كان ..لاستاذنا الرشيد طول العمر ودوام العافية وهذه رسالة للدولة ان ترسل مساهمتها في علاج الرجل الذي يتعافي الان وان تكرمه عند حضوره فلقد قدم خدمات جليلة للشعب وصار من ملامح بلاد ما بخل عليها ابدا وان بخلت عليه حتي بدعوات ان يرده الله سالما يتقافز من علي سلم الطائرة .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ فاروق
جهد مقدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع فاروق

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




* ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺗﻨﺸﻴﻄﻴﻪ
ﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ .ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ( ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ )ﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻪ
* ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺣﺴﻢ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻣﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ
ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﻩ



...يا رييييت يقاطعوا  كل الدورات المقامة من قبل الاتحاد المحلي يا ريت والله ..عشان زكي عباس وحسن عبد السلام يعرفو حاجة بس ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
مازدا 20.8 % النتيجة رسوب‏

□ ليعلم الجميع أننا عندما ننتقد المدرّب محمد عبد الله مازدا فإننا لا نملك شيئاً شخصياً ضده وإنما نقرن تناولنا لأحوال المنتخب الوطني الأول بتحليل النتائج وتفنيد الأسباب التي أدت للحالة المتدهورة التي وصل إليها خلال الأعوام الأخيرة خلال المنافسات القارّية الرسمية.

□ نعم، قاد مازدا صقور الجديان للظهور من جديد في نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية (2008) بعد غياب دام لأكثر من (ثلاثة عقود)، وعاود الكرّة من جديد وارتقى بالمنتخب لنهائيات الكان (2012) بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون وبلغ دورها ربع النهائي بعد أن كسب بوركينا فاسو وتعادل مع أنجولا وخسر من ساحل العاج في مرحلة المجموعات قبل أن يخرج على يد المنتخب الزامبي في الدور ربع النهائي بثلاثية نظيفة.

□ يشكر مازدا على تلك النتائج برفقة ذهبية سيكافا (2008) وله كل الود والتقدير على تفانيه وإخلاصه ولكن جل ذلك لا يمنع أن مازدا نفسه (وبلغة الأرقام) يملك حصيلة سيئة ومخجلة على صعيد نتائج المنتخب وفقاً لمشاركاته (الرسميـــــة).

□ آخر مشاركة ايجابية لصقور الجديان كانت بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي من نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية (4-2-2012) ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى موعد لقاء أمس الأول (14-06-2015) أي خلال (ثلاثة أعوام وأربعة أشهر) لم يعرف منتخب السودان أية نتائج ايجابية ومازدا مديراً فنياً له.

□ أول مشاركة رسمية للمنتخب عقب خسارة زامبيا في الكان (2012) كانت أمام زامبيا نفسها في استهلالية تصفيات افريقيا المؤهّلة لنهائيات كأس العالم (2014) وخسرها المنتخب (بقرار إداري) بسبب إشراك (مساوي) الذي كان موقوفاً وقتها.

□ مشوار التصفيات المذكور انقضى (بتذيّل) منتخب السودان للمجموعة في نهاية المطاف وفشل في تحقيق أي فوز بالمجموعة.

□ بعدها شارك السودان في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان (2013) بجنوب أفريقيا ورغم أنه كان يمتلك فرصة كبيرة لبلوغ النهائيات بسبب الطريقة الإستثنائية التي اتّبعها الكاف في بسبب تحوّل البطولة من الأعوام الزوجية للأعوام الفردية والتي قضت بأن يخوض المنتخب مباراتين فاصلتين فقط أمام اثيوبيا ذهاباً واياباً إلا أنه فشل وغادر أيضاً بعد ان فاز في الخرطوم بنتيجة (5-3) وخسر بأديس (0-2).

□ خلال العام (2013) خاض منتخبنا الوطني مباراتين أمام منتخب (بوروندي) في تصفيات الشان (2014) وخرج عن طريق ركلات الترجيح وفشل من جديد في بلوغ النهائيات.

□ أخر مشاركة كانت في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان (2015) وتذيل المنتخب المجموعة أيضاً وغادر.

□ خلال (ثلاثة أعوام وأربعة أشهر) شارك السودان في (أربعة تصفيات) (2) لنهائيات الكان وواحدة للشان وواحدة لنهائيات كأس العالم وجميعها تحت إشراف مازدا.

□ خلال المنافسات المذكورة خاض المنتخب (16) مباراة فاز في (2) على اثيوبيا ونيجيريا وخسر (10) مباريات وتعادل في (4) أمام بوروندي مرتين وأمام ليسوتو وزامبيا.

□ بتلك الحسابات حقق مازدا ربط (10) نقاط من أصل (48) نقطة أي أن نسبة نجاح مازدا مع المنتخب خلال أربع منافسات رسمية بلغت 20.8% وهى نسبة تمنح تقدير (الرسوب) لمحصّلة مازدا مع المنتخب خلال ثلاث سنوات وأربعة أشهر.

□ بلغة الأرقام يعتبر سجل مازدا التدريبي سئ ومخجل ولا يمنحه حق المواصلة على رأس الجهاز الفني للمنتخب وسردنا أعلاه ليس لشئ ضد مازدا وإنما تفنيدا للحالة الفنية البائسة التي وصل لها منتخب صقور الجديان بعد استفاقة (2008) و (2012).

□ هذا التفصيل لوضع الصورة واضحة أمام القارئ وبعيداً عن شعارات (مازدا الوطني) و (ايوب الكرة السودانية) وقهر الظروف انتقدنا مازدا ومنتخبه حتى وهو (فائز) لأن الفوز المذكور لا يعتبر مؤشّر لقادم جيّد وإنما تأكيد لواقع بائس سيتكرر من جديد.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: لماذا يصر الإتحاد على بقاء مدرّب غادر (4) تصفيات ؟
ّ

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------

